# Kindle - Qual der Wahl?!



## Rabowke (21. März 2013)

Moin,

so langsam beginnen die Urlaubsvorbereitungen und damit auch das Problem des Lesestoffs. Da wir diesmal eine Rundreise machen werden, jede Nacht woanders schlafen, sehe ich persönlich keinen Bedarf für Bücher auf dieser Reise ... meine Freundin hingegen schon.

Aus diesem Grund überlegen wir nun einfach ein Kindle zu kaufen, da wir für mehrere Bücher nach meiner Meinung keinen Platz haben.

Im Grunde gibt es ja nur noch drei Modelle:

Kindle - 80 EUR
Kindle Paperwhite - 140 EUR
Kindle Paperwhite 3G - 190 EUR

Unterscheidet sich die "Hardware" im Kindle vom Paperwhite? Ich meine damit nicht das Display, sondern sowas wie CPU etc. Auch das meine ich eher in Hinsicht auf die "Umblätter"-Geschwindigkeit des Geräts.

Bei einigen Geräten dauert das Umblättern ~2 Sekunden und das ist mir einfach zu lange. 

Des Weiteren hab ich gelesen, dass die Ausleichtung vom Paperwhite durchwachsen sein soll. D.h. man sieht sehr deutlich dunkle und helle Ränder?! Stimmt das? Ist das immer noch? Wenn ja, stört es einen?

Letzte, aber nicht ganz unwichtige Frage: lohnt sich 3G? Kumpel hat noch das Kindle mit Keyboard und er kann z.B. kostenlos und weltweit auf Wikipedia zugreifen. 

Aber selbst wenn das nicht mehr geht, wäre die Idee weltweit ( nach Abdeckung natürlich ) neue Bücher zu kaufen ohne Roamingkosten sehr interessant, keine lästige Suche nach freien WLAN Spots etc..

Weiterhin steht bei der Beschreibung des Kindle folgendes:
Kindle-Leihbücherei: Mit einer Amazon Prime-Mitgliedschaft können  Kindle-Besitzer mehr als 300.000 Kindle eBooks kostenlos und ohne  Rückgabefrist ausleihen, einschließlich aktueller und früherer  Bestseller-Titel aus dem Kindle-Shop sowie alle sieben Bände der _Harry-Potter_-Reihe

Da ich Prime Kunde bin, hätte ich also die Möglichkeit Bücher auszuleihen. Jetzt hab ich ein wenig weitergelesen und folgendes gefunden:

_Mit einer Amazon Prime-Mitgliedschaft können Kindle-Besitzer *jeden Monat*  kostenlos, ohne Rückgabefristen und Wartezeiten, *eines* von mehr als  200.000 Kindle eBooks ausleihen, einschließlich aktueller und früherer  Kindle-Shop Bestseller._

D.h. also ein Buch im Monat ausleihen? 

Weiß da vllt. einer mehr bzw. besser drüber bescheid?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. März 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bei einigen Geräten dauert das Umblättern ~2 Sekunden und das ist mir einfach zu lange.


 Das war jetzt nur ein Scherz, oder ?! 

Aber so langsam kommt mir auch der Gedanke, mir vielleicht doch so ein Teil anzuschaffen.
Nicht weil ich es unbedingt haben will, sondern weil die Dame des Hauses sich in letzter Zeit tierisch darüber aufregt, dass unser Buch-Vorrat ins Unermessliche wächst und sie bald nicht mehr wüsste, wo wir die Dinger in Zukunft hineinstopfen sollten.

Ja was soll ich denn dazu sagen ? Ich lese nunmal gerne...

Edit:
Vielleicht hilft das dir weiter...

http://ebook-fieber.de/ereader-test/ereader-im-test-kindle-paperwhite-schnell-hell-und-individuell/

http://www.netzwelt.de/news/94425-amazon-kindle-paperwhite-test.html


----------



## Vordack (21. März 2013)

Ich habe den beide probiert und mich für den Paperwhite entschieden.

Von der Geschwindigkeit habe ich keinen Unterschied gemerkt.

Allerdings ist das Schriftbild wegen dem "Paperwhite" schöner zu lesen und die Möglichkeit im dunkeln zu lesen ist mMn gerade wenn man nicht Single ist ein Geschenk Gottes.

Die Ausleuchtung des Paperwhitze ist so ziemlich die Beste die man bekommen kann. 1A. Und wenn da vielleicht eine etwaige minimale Verdunklung sein soll ist sie mir bei über 1000 Seiten noch nicht aufgefallen.  Ich lese ja und untersuche das Teil nicht mit nem Mikroskop.

3G ist Quatsch. Da Du über 1000 Bücher drauf speichern kannst und ichg bei Dir davon ausgehe daß Du etwas vorausplanerisches Talent besitzt (  )  erübrigt sich die Frage. Die Wörterbücher sind zb offline verfügbar.

Ich bin auch Prime Mitglied, habe mir aber noch keine ausgeliehen. Ich habe es auch so wie Du verstanden.

Ich geben dem Kindle Paperwhite eine 100% Kaufempfehlung wenns ums lesen geht (besser als der Fire).

Ach ja, meine erste Akkuladung hat auch lange gehalten (über 1 Monat).


----------



## Rabowke (21. März 2013)

Hier ist mal ein Bild bzgl. dem Problem mit der Ausleuchtung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Kindle Paperwhite: Amazon gibt Lichtprobleme beim E-Book-Reader zu - Golem.de



Mit dem 3G sehe ich eigentlich so wie du, aber die Idee auch weltweit auf Bücher zugreifen zu können, finde ich schon gut. Allerdings hat man häufig auch ein WLAN Hotspot in der Nähe. Letztes Jahr auf den Malediven ging es uns so ... jeder hatte fünf Bücher und die haben wir bereits vor dem Urlaub ausgelesen. 

D.h. wir mussten uns mit einigen Büchern aus der Hotel Bibliothek behelfen ...


----------



## Vordack (21. März 2013)

Bei amazon kopiert:

Die Kindle-Leihbücherei für Amazon Prime-Mitglieder

Amazon Prime-Mitglieder, die ein Kindle-Gerät besitzen, können unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen (siehe nächster Absatz) kostenlos und ohne Rückgabefrist jeden Monat ein Kindle eBook ausleihen. Die Auswahl umfasst Tausende von Kindle eBooks und aktuelle Bestseller aus dem Kindle-Shop.

Zugelassen sind:

    zahlende Mitglieder bei Amazon Prime
    Mitglieder bei Amazon Student oder Amazon Family in Verbindung mit einer kostenpflichtigen Amazon Prime-Mitgliedschaft (kostenlose Probezeiten in Verbindung mit diesen Angeboten können leider nicht berücksichtigt werden)
    Kunden, die Amazon Prime derzeit kostenlos 1 Monat testen
    Kunden, die mit dem Kauf Ihres Kindle Fire, Kindle Fire HD oder Kindle Fire HD 8.9 eine einmonatige Probemitgliedschaft bei Amazon Prime erhalten haben. 

Um die Kindle-Leihbücherei zu nutzen, müssen Sie Ihren Kindle auf demselben Kundenkonto angemeldet haben, auf welchem Ihre Prime-Mitgliedschaft aktiv ist.

Dieses Angebot wird nicht von Kindle Lese-Apps unterstützt. Prime-Mitglieder, die lediglich eine Kindle Lese-App auf Ihrem Konto angemeldet haben, können daher keine Titel aus der Kindle-Bücherei ausleihen.

Bitte beachten Sie, dass Sie die Vorteile der Kindle-Leihbücherei nicht mit anderen Personen teilen oder auf andere Konten übertragen können. Das Angebot der Kindle-Leihbücherei steht Gästen von Prime-Kunden daher nicht zur Verfügung.








Also kann man jeden Monat 1 Buch ausleihen, aber nicht welches man will sondern darf aus einem vorgegebenen Kontingent auswählen.


----------



## Vordack (21. März 2013)

Das Problem in dem Bild sehe ich zum ersten Mal.

Ich denke daß ist eher die Ausnahme. Mir hat auch ne Kollegin gesagt "Ahh, bei dem Paperwhite geht der Akku meiner Freundin schon nach ein paar Stunden aus". Bei mir hielt er über nen Monat.


----------



## Vordack (21. März 2013)

Das 3G ist halt GEschmakssache. Ich sehe dadrin absolut keinen Sinn da Du keine 1000 Bücher in nem Urlaub lesen kannst, ist aber Geschmackssache.

Ich habe mich davor ausgiebig über die unterschiedlichen Geräte informiert und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen daß der Kindle Paperwhite der Beste Reader ist.

Manch anderer Reader kommen von Schriftbild vielleicht an ihn heran, allerdings haben diese dann deutliche Schwächen in der Bedienung. Und beim lesen (Entspannung) möchte ich mich nicht mit einer langsamen/miesen Bedienung rumärgern.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. März 2013)

@ Rab

Warum machst du dir es nicht ganz einfach ? Bestellen, das Ding einem mehrtägigen Praxistest unterziehen, auch hinsichtlich des Ausleuchtungsproblems... Und dann entweder behalten oder zurückschicken. Nichts bewährt sich mehr, als sich selbst ein Bild davon zu machen.


----------



## Vordack (21. März 2013)

@Sauerland 

Das wollte ich eben auch vorschlagen, habe es aber gelassen da ich dachte es wäre dringend wegen dem Urlaub


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. März 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> @Sauerland
> 
> Das wollte ich eben auch vorschlagen, habe es aber gelassen da ich dachte es wäre dringend wegen dem Urlaub


 Er sprach doch von Mai. Also wenn er heute bestellt, hat er es zum WE bestimmt im Haus. Zeit zum Testen sollte er also noch genug haben.


----------



## Vordack (21. März 2013)

Ich halter Rabowke für erfahren genug um diese Kalkulation selbst machen zu können  Er ist ja immerhin kein Amazon Noob sondern Prime Mitglied 

nur: Wenn er den Paperwhite einmal in der Hand hält und die erste Siete gelesen hat gibt er ihn nicht mehr her  DAS garantiere ich. Wenn ers doch tut dann nur um mich zu ärgern


----------



## Rabowke (21. März 2013)

Hehe ... erstmal danke für eure Hinweise.

Dacki, da du das Paperwhite besitzt: ist diese Beleuchtung per Hand aktivier- und vorallem deaktivierbar? D.h. bei Sonnenschein verhält es sich wie ein normales E-Ink Gerät und erst bei Bedarf kann die Hintergrundbeleuchtung aktiviert werden?


----------



## Vordack (21. März 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hehe ... erstmal danke für eure Hinweise.
> 
> Dacki, da du das Paperwhite besitzt: ist diese Beleuchtung per Hand aktivier- und vorallem deaktivierbar? D.h. bei Sonnenschein verhält es sich wie ein normales E-Ink Gerät und erst bei Bedarf kann die Hintergrundbeleuchtung aktiviert werden?


 
Per Menu in der oberen Leiste kann man dieHelligkeit jederzeit aktivieren oder den Helligkeitsgrad anpassen. Allrdings kann man es immer an lassen. Es erleichtert das Lesen auch bei Sonnenlicht und nutzt kaum Akkuleistung. Die ersten Tage habe ich es immer aktiviert und deaktivirert, was aber gar nicht nötig ist. Jetzt habe ich permanent so 50% Leuchtkraft eingestellt mit der ich perfekt bei Sonne als auch bei Dunkelhelheit lesen kann.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. März 2013)

Kleine Info für dich, Rab:

Den Kindle paperwhite gibt es bis Montag um 15 Euro vergünstigt.


----------



## Rabowke (22. März 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis, ist mir schon gestern Abend aufgefallen ... hatte das Kindle + Hülle auf Arbeit in den Einkaufswagen gepackt & abends meinte Amazon.de dann fröhlich, wg. Bestpreisgarantie und bla: hier, 15 EUR günstiger!

Da sag ich nicht nein, wa? 

Ich werd das Kindle Paperwhite mit 3G nehmen ... nochmal vielen Dank für eure Kommentare!


----------



## Exar-K (22. März 2013)

Der letzte Test von Readern war in der c't 1/13. Mit Vergleichsbildern zu Schrift, etc.
Den fand ich recht aufschlussreich. Schau sonst da noch mal rein.
E-Book-Reader mit zuschaltbarer LED-Beleuchtung im Test | c't


----------



## Vordack (22. März 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Der letzte Test von Readern war in der c't 1/13. Mit Vergleichsbildern zu Schrift, etc.
> Den fand ich recht aufschlussreich. Schau sonst da noch mal rein.
> E-Book-Reader mit zuschaltbarer LED-Beleuchtung im Test | c't


 
Hab son Test damals gelesen, kA ob es der war.

Fazit bei meinem war -> Paperwhite kaufen wg der Bedienung, da können andere nicht mithalten, auch wenn sie gutes Licht haben.

Was istz das Fazit hier?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. März 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Hab son Test damals gelesen, kA ob es der war.
> 
> Fazit bei meinem war -> Paperwhite kaufen wg der Bedienung, da können andere nicht mithalten, aucc wenn ise auch gutes Licht haben.
> 
> Was istz das Fazit hier?


 Kannst du selbst lesen... Für 2,50€.


----------



## Exar-K (22. März 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Was istz das Fazit hier?


 Ausschnitt:


> Das beste Gesamtpaket stellt der Kindle Paperwhite dar. Er hat die beste Beleuchtung, ein scharfes Display und eine gute Shop-Anbindung.


----------



## Vordack (22. März 2013)

@Sauerland

Ich habe da kurz reingeschaut auf den Link - war mir zu unübersichtlich 

@ExarK

Danke


----------



## Rabowke (25. März 2013)

So ... kurzes Feedback: das Kindle kam am Sa per Post, ausgepackt, eingerichtet ... läuft.

Die Lichtvorhöfe stören mich doch irgendwie, vllt. liegt es daran, dass ich sowas beim iPhone oder iPad nicht gewohnt bin. Dort ist zu 110% alles gleichmäßig ausgeleuchtet.

Ansonsten hat mich aber die Reaktionszeit bzw. "Umblättergeschwindigkeit" überrascht. Ich hatte mal vor Monaten ein Kindle und paar andere Reader, z.B. den von Sony oder Thalia, in der Hand und das war bei weitem nicht so flink. 

Interessant ist das Feature per E-Mail sich Dokumente senden zu können, <email>@kindle.com ... muss man nur mal schauen, ob das dann per Push auf's Gerät übertragen wird.

Was ich auch schön finde, keine Ahnung ob es wieder eine Kindle Sache ist: es gibt ja auch die Kindle Reader App für iOS. Dank 3G vom Kindle wird die aktuelle Seite in der Cloud synchronisiert und und mit Kindle iOS abgeglichen. D.h. auf Seite 124 beim Kindle aufhören und bei Seite 125 auf'm iPad weiterlesen. 

Im Grunde entspricht es genau dem, was ich mir vorgestellt hab ... ob man jetzt "wirklich" 3G benötigt, kA. Die Zeit und die nächsten Urlaube wird es zeigen. 

Einzig und allein das "Feeling" ist im Moment merkwürdig, wenn man jahrzehntelang ein Buch in der Hand hatte und jetzt ein Stück Plastik! 

Nachtrag, gerade den c't Link gelesen und da ist mir folgende Aussage aufgefallen:
_Dass die Beleuchtung so natürlich aussieht, liegt aber auch am höheren  Kontrast bei eingeschalteter LED. Ein paar Wermutstropfen gibt es aber  auch hier: Der Kindle leuchtet mit 68 Prozent ungleichmäßig aus und am  unteren Rand stören kleine Schatten zwischen den LEDs. *Komplett  abstellen kann man die Beleuchtung auf dem Kindle beim Lesen nicht*, doch  aufgrund der niedrigen Helligkeit merkt man das nur im Dunkeln._

Also ich könnte schwören, dass bei niedrigster Beleuchtung im Optionsmenü die Beleuchtung 'aus' ist. 

Jedenfalls sah es so aus und es gab auch keine Lichtvorhöfe mehr?!


----------

